# Uber recommends tipping...



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I was browsing the vehicle class descriptions and found that Uber recommends tipping your driver...but only for pool.

"If your trip was 5 stars, consider tipping your driver in the app after your trip."

All the other descriptions just say..

"Remember to rate your driver to help keep Uber safe and enjoyable for everyone."'

Huh.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

That wording doesnt recommend tipping, it encourages more 4-star ratings..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LOL! as if a poo-pax would really tip!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL! as if a poo-pax would really tip!


I hate to admit it, but a few months ago I accidentally accepted my first and only Poo ride.. It was something like a $6 fare and he tipped $2 !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber thinks that if more pool pax tip that more drivers will accept more pool requests.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Uber thinks that if more pool pax tip that more drivers will accept more pool requests.


Sharp post!
The only time they advocate tipping is when their BL is affected. Hopefully this trends for all their services.


----------

